# What are the most important imprinting methods before starting SCHH and IPO?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I am looking to start Schutzhund for the first time. Just wondering what some of you vets do to imprint your pups in the first few months to a year of their lives. I have seen some videos where you just throw a ball against a wall and have your pup retrieve it, I have seen people use flirt poles and milk cartons with coins inside and of coarse the puppy bite sleeve. I know some of you have some other cool methods you use to help imprint your pups getting them ready for different dog sports. Please share.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The single most important thing you can do with you pup to get them ready for anything, is to build engagement. If you don't have engagement, you have nothing.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm no vet. I'm not enthusiastic. I'm pretty low key, sarcastic, monotone. But I read slamdunc, i think, saying to be the most interesting or exciting thing around.
Cut loose, have fun, be dorky. Keep your dogs attention.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> The single most important thing you can do with you pup to get them ready for anything, is to build engagement. If you don't have engagement, you have nothing.


Yes I have seen the Michael Ellis vids on this, anything specific? I usually just play with my pups like any normal dog owner. I keep a bite rag handy, a tennis ball, some treats and just have fun. Was just wondering if there was anything else more specific I can do.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Julian G said:


> Yes I have seen the Michael Ellis vids on this, anything specific? I usually just play with my pups like any normal dog owner. I keep a bite rag handy, a tennis ball, some treats and just have fun. Was just wondering if there was anything else more specific I can do.


Not a vet, but here is a 5-minute video of our Malinois from 2 months to 2 years. It contains clips of things we did with her throughout her first 2 years, some silly moments, some blunders, and tiny little accomplishments. We put a lot of emphasis on socialization and engagement work, and tried to keep everything fun, fun, fun for her :grin2:

She was a late bloomer (prey drive didn't turn on until she was 16-17 months old), so all her early training was done with food reward, now at 26 months of age, we are very happy with her. 

Our plan is to eventually title her in Mondioring.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Very nice video and work.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

San said:


> Not a vet, but here is a 5-minute video of our Malinois from 2 months to 2 years. It contains clips of things we did with her throughout her first 2 years, some silly moments, some blunders, and tiny little accomplishments. We put a lot of emphasis on socialization and engagement work, and tried to keep everything fun, fun, fun for her :grin2:
> 
> She was a late bloomer (prey drive didn't turn on until she was 16-17 months old), so all her early training was done with food reward, now at 26 months of age, we are very happy with her.
> 
> Our plan is to eventually title her in Mondioring. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZASE-ZCxJ0U


Great vid! I was thinking about getting a Mal X Dutch Shepherd. Are they a lot harder to raise than GSDs?


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

We can't say, this is our first time raising a puppy for sports, let alone a Malinois. My husband's current Mondioring dog is a GSD rescue (we adopted him when he was around 14 months old). 

I wouldn't say our Mal was difficult to raise, she is very handler-sensitive though. We were involved in protection sports for 5 years before we got her. We really wanted her to become a confident, stable, and sociable adult, so we spent a lot of time on socializing her. Looking back, one thing I think we did right by her, is that we never rushed her, we let her mature at her own pace. We are very happy with the way she is turning out.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Very nice video and work.


Thank you! She is our first Malinois, it has been a learning process for all of us :smile2:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

San said:


> Thank you! She is our first Malinois, it has been a learning process for all of us :smile2:


Believe it or not, what impressed me the most is when you took your dog and stepped into the grass to let others pass so as not to force your dog on others. Between your respect for others and the work you have put into your dog, all I can say at this point is what a great breed ambassador!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I will be getting a KNPV dutch. Pray for me!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Julian G said:


> I will be getting a KNPV dutch. Pray for me!


Hopefully you have the right person to help you get this dog and if he's a good one, the right person to train with.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> Hopefully you have the right person to help you get this dog and if he's a good one, the right person to train with.


Thanks. Yes I did a lot of research. Went with a reputable breeder.


----------

